# Why isn't this working?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have 4 hyperlink buttons on my page, each going to a separate folder in that same directory. Each of these folders have a "workable" Index.html file.

Three of these hyperlink buttons work fine. It is the "shop" one that doesn't, yet, when I click on the Index file within that shop folder, it pulls up the shop fine.

Here is the coding I've used and, as you can see, they are all the same except for the name of the folder and the "alt" wording. I don't know why the 4th button doesn't work and am hoping someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.

Here is the coding I've used; and here is what my buttons look like on the page.

<center>
<a href="http://motdaugrnds.com/howitwasalldone" target="_blank"><img style="border:1px solid black;" src="treesP.png" width="100" height="30" ALT="This will show how it all was done."></a>
&nbsp;
<a href="http://motdaugrnds.com/inspirations" target="_blank"><img style="border:1px solid black;" src="treesP.png" width="100" height="30" ALT="What kept us going"></a>
&nbsp;
<a href="http://motdaugrnds.com/educational" target="_blank"><img style="border:1px solid black;" src="treesP.png" width="100" height="30" ALT="Interpersonal Communications"></a>
&nbsp;
<a href="http://motdaugrnds.com/shop" target="_blank"><img style="border:1px solid black;" src="treesP.png" width="100" height="30" ALT="for sale"></a>
</center>


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

What's the name of the index file for the shop? What, exactly, is in that file? 

When I used "index.html" I was able to pull up the page for the Educational and Inspirations, but not for shop or how it's all done sections. I got blank pages that have no html tags in them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

When specify the index.html file in the shop directory I get a blank page.

http://motdaugrnds.com/shop/index.html

Take a look at it again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG I am soooo stupid!!!!

I was trying to access a page from a folder I had not even uploaded yet. 

Now that I uploaded the shop folder, the hyperlink button to that folder works fine. I feel so dumb!!!

Limon, the name of the index file in that folder is exactly that, i.e. "index.html" and there is nothing else in there as I'm still creating that site. 

All the buttons work now.......duh!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, I can use the ".....shop/index.html" too and get only a blank page. Yet when I click on that index.html file in my computer, the page shows up fine.....I probably have not uploaded that to my site yet. Still, when I am working and I click that button (on my computer) to work with the html, I still get the blank page, which is what I don't understand.


FTP the index.html file up to your web space and it should work fine.


----------

